# Video camera on diving dewlap!



## Daddycausingchaos (May 31, 2012)

Found this incredible video on YouTube. Turn your volume up. When the dewlap goes into the dive it's amazing!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DadWiPqpug&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Thank for the sharing. I saw this awhile back. I want to find a camera to fit to a pigeon.


----------



## Daddycausingchaos (May 31, 2012)

Your welcome. And I would love to have that camera too!


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I saw one on yotube at one point. Ill be getting a harness (poop bag) for a pet pigeon of mine probably soon enough. Might look at that design and try to find a cheap spy camera


----------



## Daddycausingchaos (May 31, 2012)

I hope it works! Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Cgosch (Jul 31, 2011)

That is totally cool! Could you tell me where you got such a camera?


----------



## Daddycausingchaos (May 31, 2012)

Sorry, I didn't make the video. Just something on YouTube that I thought was interesting.


----------



## Hawkmaster (May 2, 2013)

Pity this link is now not available anymore


----------

